#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Nuravit siroopdrank

## Noufaila26

Salaam lieve dames, Weet iemand toevallig waar ik hier in Nederland Nuravit kan kopen (siroopdrankje met vitamine's om eetlust op te wekken en aan te komen) of is er iemand die dit verkoopt?

----------


## Asmae123

> Salaam lieve dames, Weet iemand toevallig waar ik hier in Nederland Nuravit kan kopen (siroopdrankje met vitamine's om eetlust op te wekken en aan te komen) of is er iemand die dit verkoopt?


Ik ken iemand die het verkoopt

----------


## Hajhb

> Ik ken iemand die het verkoopt


Zou je mij het nummer willen sturen van diegene die t verkoopt als zij of hij het nog verkopen aubb!!

----------


## Asmae123

0651988967 Voor degene met interesse. Ze verkoopt het wel voor 15,- per stuk

----------


## merlin

Handig

----------

